# Dewalt DWV012



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Anybody using this beast? It sure looks awesome:yes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4spQH4pYQE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Meh... Looks nice buuut... didn't look like it had as much suction as my regid from startup. Not much of a prob banging the filter inside the vac when needed, and closing fast so not much escapes. No doubt the last few mins he was filming it was barely picking up dust.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm one of those dumb dumbs that don't use the vacuum with his power sander

But I did make a strange discovery the other week. Maybe some people already knew this , but I didn't, and I'm willing to share my findings, since this thread is sorta about dust control:whistling2:

When Justme sent me the power sander, he was nice enough to send a fair amount of sanding pads. We were naturally using all the pads with the small holes in them, then we ran out of them, and could not find any sanding pads with the holes in them. So we were forced to use the pads with no holes

But what a difference:thumbup:

At first I was a little scared using the non hole pads, the power sander seemed to run a bit different. It felt like it hugged the wall more, but after 2 minutes, it was like "hey, wheres all the dust"

The pads with holes would fill up the whole house with dust. Even with a mask on it was horrible, and you could barely see with your eyes burning from the dust. The non hole pads/disc , not as bad, maybe twice as bad compared to the idiot stick. Mask still recommended, but you can see, and the dust stays more contained to one room.

Maybe everyone knew this already, but I didn't. Plus the round sanding disc are easy to obtain from my supply house, since they deal in the radius 360 pole sanding heads:yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm one of those dumb dumbs that don't use the vacuum with his power sander
> 
> But I did make a strange discovery the other week. Maybe some people already knew this , but I didn't, and I'm willing to share my findings, since this thread is sorta about dust control:whistling2:
> 
> ...


The 360 discs do seem to suction cup to the wall..


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2buck, we also noticed that the Joest paper throws more dust than the standard discs!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Although the PC vac can be a pain due to the hose and cord getting twisted up, the final result is better. 

I have had the vac for as long as I've been using the sanders but hardly ever used it....now I use it on all of my jobs. Also, you can dump the bags and use them again...just make sure that you get the 2 ply.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm sorry, but "Dewalt" and "awesome" do not belong in the same post.

No offense.

THIS is a great vacuum....quiet and powerful, with at least three different options for debris collection.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm sorry, but "Dewalt" and "awesome" do not belong in the same post.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

He poured the bulk of that dust into the vac.:thumbsup:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

A Fein that's only $300?! :blink: Only 60 db?! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

br549 said:


> A Fein that's only $300?! :blink: Only 60 db?! :thumbsup:


They ding you on bags (3 for $20), and the HEPA kit is $140, but still, a super awesome vacuum. For such a powerful vacuum....so quiet:thumbsup: And, the auto (tool operated power-up) feature is great.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> They ding you on bags (3 for $20), and the HEPA kit is $140, but still, a super awesome vacuum. For such a powerful vacuum....so quiet:thumbsup: And, the auto (tool operated power-up) feature is great.


I have been very tempted to get this Fein vac for my pc 7800 but the one thing that bothers am about these designs, is that the filter sits way down in the tank and I assume that the bags go around it? Does it allow for full capacity of the bags?

The porta-cable just uses the 2 ply bags with the non-obstructed secondary filter, which when used in that manner, does a pretty good job.

Are the Fein bags 2 ply?


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a Ridgid but I have liked DeWalt for years.... and now that they are owned by stanley (stanley/black&decker/dewalt/porter cable/bostitch/... powers?) theres gonna be a bunch of new products and im excited. 
That vac looks great! I might just get one depending on feedback
(I usually let others be test monkeys first)
Those have to be hepa filters cuz drywall dust does a number on motor bearings


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> I have a Ridgid but I have liked DeWalt for years.... and now that they are owned by stanley (stanley/black&decker/dewalt/porter cable/bostitch/... powers?) theres gonna be a bunch of new products and im excited.
> That vac looks great! I might just get one depending on feedback
> (I usually let others be test monkeys first)
> Those have to be hepa filters cuz drywall dust does a number on motor bearings


I'd like to try Dewalt's 20 Volt Max drill out for mixing mud. I know a lot of guys already use the DW130V corded drill but it would be nice to be cordless. I wonder if it would be tough enough to spin mud and how fast the batteries would crap out. I think their 20V drills are the last cordless tool they haven't redesigned brushless though. I'll have to wait until they get that done to try it out.

While we're on vacuums, does anyone bother to run a seperator before their vac? It would be a pain to have one more thing to pull around on casters, but it might save a bunch of $$ on bags and prolong vac life. I've never tried one, just an idea.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> I have been very tempted to get this Fein vac for my pc 7800 but the one thing that bothers am about these designs, is that the filter sits way down in the tank and I assume that the bags go around it? Does it allow for full capacity of the bags?
> 
> The porta-cable just uses the 2 ply bags with the non-obstructed secondary filter, which when used in that manner, does a pretty good job.
> 
> Are the Fein bags 2 ply?


I don't know whether the bags are 2-ply or not, but I know that when vacuuming drywall dust the inside of my vac is spotless. The bags are sized just right in my opinion, but then again I don't use them connected to a drywall sander. _Maybe_, in that respect, it would be better to go with a high capacity vacuum, but with the Fein you'd probably only use one bag per average size house.


----------

